

How do I get over my bad habit of procrastinating? - anujkk
http://www.quora.com/Life-Advice/How-do-I-get-over-my-bad-habit-of-procrastinating

======
extra-ordinary
I should really write a bookmarklet or something so I don't have to log in to
read Quora links on HN :(

